# I got two new baby rats!



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I was with my dad for the weekend and he bought me two baby rats to bring back home with me. 
I got them at a place called Pets 4 Less(yeah, a petstore rat but I have no other options until I get my licence which I'm long overdo for...) they had sooo many rats. The babies were cheaper so I went ahead and looked in the baby rat section. I picked out two, one was the last of his litter and the first one I held and I was immediately attached to him. He doesn't have a name yet.

The next one I picked out is a solid black/brown one with a white dash on his chest. He has curly fur and whiskers. Could you perhaps tell me why this is? ??? I named him Curly.

Here's my first one:









And this is Curly:








(you can see my other rat in that picture too)

Can you perhaps tell my why Curly has curled whiskers and fur?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He's a rex, I have one as well. See?-









I have to question why you got the cheapest ones. Are you aware that rats can need lots of vet care and that vet care is expensive?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, I actually have vet care all handled. I got the cheapest ones because my dad was actually buying the rats for me, and I felt bad that he was using his own money so I made it easier on him. 

All other expenses are coming out of my own pocket and I am fully able to pay them all.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are both cute!


----------



## fourrats (Nov 9, 2010)

They are cute. I hope the home is temporary? It looks cramped with not many toys or hiding spaces.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh. That was just their travel cage.

They live in a huuugee cage with different levels, boxes, and toys.  I used that cage to bring them home from my dad's house.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new babies! They're both adorable.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Some more pictures

Houdini outside of his cage which I appropriately named Alcatraz since it looks like a prison:









Both Curly and Houdini:









Houdini on top of Alcatraz:


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

They're both really cute! I'm normally not really into rexes, but your Curly looks very pretty in my opinion. There's something though.. I hope I'm seeing this wrong, but I don't see testicles hanging from Houdini's backside (Cool name by the way ^^) while it looks like Curly does have them. Do you have a male and a female rat? In that case you better separate them and get one spayed or neutered as soon as possible I think.. They can make babies at 5 weeks old.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww, they're both adorable. 

Don't worry Qku, Houdini seems clearly male to me (If you look closely at the pic of him on the side of the cage), he's just very young so you can't notice the male 'parts' yet. Although pet shops should not sell them that young, they only look about five weeks in my opinion.

Still I guess they couldn't of found a better home, good luck with them Thistle .


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, you two. 

And yes, Houdini is male. You just can't see that very well in the pictures but when you're actually there with him you can tell.

The place where I bought them from said they were about 4 to 5 weeks old, so yeah. They're really young.

I'm trying my best to be a good owner for them.  They are so sweet.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, okay  No sweat, then. They look like they have a really nice place to live in.


----------

